# Corsa or Magnaflow Exhaust ???



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am considering the purchase of a complete exhaust system from header's all the way to the exhaust tips. My question is should I go with Magna flow or Corsa. Please if anyone has personal experience please share it, I'm wanting a awesome sounding system with good hp gain's. Will I need a tune ??? Thank you fellow GTO brother's/sister's for any advise and recommendations. They are all greatly appreciated...


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Magnaflow


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Corsa!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

magnaflow


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Love My Magnaflow!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats 3 for mag and 1 for corsa


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Corsa!




Hey ftlfighter! How's it hangin  

I checked out your gallery and was wondering what size rims/tires you've got? They don't look like factory sized 18's.


Just wondering :cool


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Robert, they're Antera 19's. 8.5/9.5


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Hey Robert, they're Antera 19's. 8.5/9.5



Sweet! :cool


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks man! They're pretty cool, and since they were recently discontinued I won't see them on any other Gaot


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thread hi-jacker's, no I'm just kidding. Well it sounds like Magna Flow win's.. Thanx for the responses...


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Thanks man! They're pretty cool, and since they were recently discontinued I won't see them on any other Gaot



right on....... I'm gonna wait until I wear these out (at least once) before I go for 19's. Again they look cool )


Congrats on turning 40.... I just turned the Big 4 0 myself (Feb 13th). So what better reason than that to by a GOAT? :willy: 



:lol:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry bout that Dragon, it's all Robert's fault! LOL Thanks mate, it wassn't quite as traumatic as I thought it would be.... I'm still a 20yr old at heart! Only caution with 19's is POTHOLES, I've already had one "pinch-flat" because of one. 35 series tires aren't much more than rubber bands and at $300+ each (thank god for costco's roadhazard) ya gotta pay attention to the road.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

One more for MagnaFlow. I've owned both and MagnaFlow just have a more throatier sound than Corsa that fits the goat.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats 5 for mag and 1 for the other


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, 6QTS', how's the interior drone?


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Corsa!!


----------



## BlackLS2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Pick up my Magnaflow tomorrow so that's a solid 1 vote!


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I have the Corsa Touring system. I like the horsepower gains and the more subdued exhuast note, as I value my car going fast more than sounding fast. I was thinking of keeping the stock exhaust, but the corsa exhaust is such a nice improvement perfomance-wise and sound-wise for me over stock that I had to get it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Corsa sport!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Corsa touring headin this way


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

6 Mag... 5 Corsa...this thing is getting close...


I'm leaning towards a Corsa sport myself!!!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, Let's spice it up..... Magna flow-----Corsa or JBA ?????????? Not to change the subject but listen to this exhaust systme it's like ten grand plus, when you floor it it opens eveything up like your running open headers...http://www.car-vids.com/?x=110


----------

